# jenny lind head-rest



## race (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought I would share my tintype photographs with everbody. I bought the 1852 head-rest at an auction in san francisco.


----------



## hamster (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, cool! That's pretty darn medieval.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 9, 2007)

The headrest is cool--I've heard of those.  Looks uncomfortable.  What's with the mirror next to you on the table?  And tell us about that camera.  That's one cool piece of equipment.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 9, 2007)

And most of all let us know what lens is that on the camera. (name, focal length, aperture)


----------

